# Ordered more toy parts



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i made a cute little order with all the money i had and just got to wait for the ok to pay for it. Yay. We have 

1 Inch Round Marbella Rings (10) 
Fancy Stringing Rings (100) 
Cool Clips (100) 
Sisal Rope (50ft) 
Tiny Wood Stars (25) 
Star Pony Beads (100) 
3mm Blue Plastic Chain (1ft) 
4mm Plastic Chain (1ft) Color: Green
4mm Plastic Chain (1ft) Color: Purple
4mm Plastic Chain (1ft) Color: Red
4mm Plastic Chain (1ft) Color: Aqua
19mm Nickel Plated O-Rings (25) 
Paulie Rope (10ft) Color: Purple
Seagrass Cord (10ft)
Paulie Rope (10ft) Color: Green


Lots of stuff. I wish i had more money to buy more. I just love http://www.birdyboredombusters.com/ this site. Tracy is a sweetie. To bad today is a holiday cause the stuff could have been sent out. Oh well. I'm hoping to have it sometime next week. Best site ever and everyone should buy from there. They have some great prices. Only thing i found is i can get the pony beads cheeper here at walmart and i can buy my own wicker balls.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wicker balls are a great idea- my budgies and tiels would love them...thanks for the idea. I wish I had the patience to make all their toys. I've made some in the past. I think I'll look into what my local arts and crafts store has...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You'll have so much fun with all that!  I wish i could get some of those parts at a reasonable price.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm at the over exctied panic can't sit still mode. I want it soo bad and its only been a few hours since i made thee order. Boy this is going to be a long week.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They have some great prices on there and great stuff too. Shame they don't deliver to the UK.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

email them rosie. They went as far as to ship to Australia. i don't see why they wouldn't your way. might cost a little more for shipping tho


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I've just emailed them..I assumed that because they didn't have any prices in pounds that they don't ship to the UK. Maybe I'm wrong, I asked them for delivery quotes as well...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thas great. i just got my shipping stuff. should get my stuff on tusday


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got an email back it said:

Hi,

I ship to the UK on a regular basis, although it is hard to give you an exact quote without knowing what items you are interested in. I ship by Canada Post International Small Packet Air Mail as long as the parcel weighs no more than 2.0kg.

Following are the rates:

up to 250 grams - $8.00 Canadian
up to 500 grams - $15.00 Canadian
up to 1kg - $28.65 Canadian
up to 2kg - $45.00 Canadian

If the parcel weighs more than 2.0kg, I can send by Canada Post Xpresspost International. The cost depends on the size and weight of the parcel being sent.

Hope this helps.

Bye for now,
Tracy


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow. Not to bad i guess. If you find stuff you like and can afford it ( have to find a way to get your currency) i'd go for it. i love her toys and toy parts. Can't wait to be able to afford more. Shipping is usually the down fall.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

At the moment the rate is 50p to 1 CAD......so the 2kg parcel @ 45 CAD would cost £22.50. 

The postage always seems so high, but then, you couldn't fetch it for that price!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well the package is "Due" on the 23 but it usually comes before the date due. I was told it was due on the 20th. Just have to wait and see


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bet you can't wait, I can't believe how good value of of the stuff is!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Getting close now. The tracking site hasn't been updated since the 15... so surprise there. Its going by canada post AKA Snail mail lol. We have a wake a thon on firday so we get to stay up all night. Hoping it will be in by then so i can be a social outcast and be in a room alone and make toys. That should give me time to sort everything out. Hoping to go a little crazy. I need more toys to fill another cage for the budgies.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, snail mail. Remember to show us what you make....I need lots of ideas for when I order mine hehe!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just looked on the site and they seem to have some nice stuff for cheap- might just order after I see how yours came.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

already got plans for 3 toys using some sisal, those string beads and few other parts. Needs to get some more munch balls now to. Needs a job. Well a lease ally has one and can go crazy with toys and parts. Time to stick out more resumes.

Also, it never came in today. Checked the mail and the site which is also not updated lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Needs a job. Well a lease ally has one and can go crazy with toys and parts.


Aly doesn't have a job yet...lol...I took a long break since I left my last job. It's about time I get back to business though.

(a stressful corporate desk job is NO fun!)


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Aly doesn't have a job yet...lol...I took a long break since I left my last job. It's about time I get back to business though.


lol. My sister got a job working with mom. Wont that be fun. Can't stand to be around her home don't know how i'd deal with her at work either


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you'd want a job outside of the family, LOL!! I sure wouldn't want to work with my parents or brother. I hope your toy parts come soon. I'm gonna need to order some more soon.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I think you'd want a job outside of the family, LOL!! I sure wouldn't want to work with my parents or brother. I hope your toy parts come soon. I'm gonna need to order some more soon.


 **** ya. I've got some resumes put out. I got a friend to forward one to wal mart. Going to give one to another wal mart and a few other places. I would have loved to work at a pet store here but they were just after hiring.

Kind of hoping it don't come today. The weather is bad. Soo much rain. There goes our snow lol. If it were to come i'd have to walk up in the rain and get it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Got my parts. will update more later


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Yay, now you can get going.....now its my turn to order some.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Just have to say these little guys are pretty cute hehe!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

you bet they are. Hey, she even threw in two mini vine balls for free. Now to get busy. I'll try and get some pics later


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

looking forward to seeing your creations


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Just have to say these little guys are pretty cute hehe!


These toys are so cute!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha, i want those little squishy bird toy things, they're cute!


----------

